# Moving to Thailand in Two weeks



## Roslynuys

Hi there

My hubby, one year old daughter and I will be moving to Bangkok in two weeks time. We are wondering where is the best area to live. We have a budget of up to 120000 and would love to live near other expat families to meet people and make friends. Would a gated community be best for this? Are the any specific names anyone can give me to tell our estate agent. 

I have read that the Sukhumvit area is the best for being central and close to work. Which is better Asoke or Thonglor? Would love to live in Bang na but how far is it on the sky train into SUkhumvit area as we are worried about spending hours in traffic for my husband. Does anyone know of this area and how far it is? 

Any help would be really appreciated!

I am also looking for a maid full time if anyone has any recommendations and would love to find a Christaian church we can join and any recommendations on a hospital!,

Thanks a million

Roz


----------



## Depdog

Hi Roz,

Hope the move goes well.

We have been living in Bang na for a year and it suits us, mainly as we both teach in an international school close by. So depending on your needs are will help decide where you want to live. How long are you staying? What type of schooling is close by? Bearing and Bang na BTS are easy to go to and straight into town. Though out of Askoe and Thonglor, Thonglor is a better place to live as an EXPAT.

Lots of churches to chose from again in downtown and in Bang Na. Again what do you look for in a church?

Hope this helps a little.

K


----------



## stednick

Roslynuys said:


> Hi there
> 
> My hubby, one year old daughter and I will be moving to Bangkok in two weeks time. We are wondering where is the best area to live. We have a budget of up to 120000 and would love to live near other expat families to meet people and make friends. Would a gated community be best for this? Are the any specific names anyone can give me to tell our estate agent.
> 
> I have read that the Sukhumvit area is the best for being central and close to work. Which is better Asoke or Thonglor? Would love to live in Bang na but how far is it on the sky train into SUkhumvit area as we are worried about spending hours in traffic for my husband. Does anyone know of this area and how far it is?
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated!
> 
> I am also looking for a maid full time if anyone has any recommendations and would love to find a Christaian church we can join and any recommendations on a hospital!,
> 
> Thanks a million
> 
> Roz


Roz:

I see you haven't received a wealth of information to your inquiries so I'll chime in. 

I lived in the area fifteen plus years ago and although I am a frequent visitor my info is dated. 

Your budget will provide a reasonable, if not extravagant, lifestyle. 

The whole trick to living in the greater Bangkok metropolis is traffic patterns and transit times. 

Specific to Housing, Hospitals and Churches, far too many personal specifics are involved. Only you and your husband can decide what/where is right for you. 

When selecting your living quarters pay attention to dirt, vermin, and pollution, including noise pollution. Pay special attention to safety issues as they relate to a one year old. Location of, and access to, emergency clinic and pediatric medical services are important. 

My advice to you is to hotel it for a month or two to familiarize yourself with your husbands commute, shopping, medical, Embassy, etc. services that you will need. Then select your living quarters based on transit/travel times. 

In my personal experience, it is travel and transit that presents the biggest hurdle faced by foreigners in Bangkok. Public transport abounds and is reasonably priced. Personal automobiles are an expensive extravagance, especially when you consider the Bangkok traffic flow of perpetual parking lots. The sky train is the best thing that ever happened to Bangkok.

Take your time in selecting living quarters. Pay attention to travel time, pollution, noise, smells, shopping and location of your required, and desired, services. 

Good luck in your move and assignment.


----------



## ThaiBetterPlace

From your requirement, I reccomend Thonglor or Sukhumvit 49 area should be fullfill your need. Those area have hospital, shopping mall, retuarant and good place for hang out with your friend. Have a better life in Thailand.


----------



## wellcome

If you have a daughter, then maybe the Asok BTS station, there have an awesome park near the station and convention center, and many expat ride bike and hanging around there. Several shopping malls nearby.
If you want to find the nanny take care , then find the www.seekinnovative.com, they will find you to find a good one.


----------



## PAUL-UK-BKK

great advice


----------



## ginocox

I’m confused.

What’s a budget of 120000? Is this South African rand, Thai baht, British pounds, US dollars? Is this a housing allowance, monthly income, annual housing allowance or a lump sum for the purchase of a condo? 

If you’re talking baht, ฿120,000/month will pay for a very nice condo, but you can also find accommodations for ฿10,000/month. 

As you already have a budget, I’m assuming your husband or you already has a job, so you might want to find an area with an easy commute. We’ve experienced a bit of political unrest in the past few years that has impacted traffic patterns for extended periods. One doubts the present administration would tolerate mass protests by the red shirts and the yellow shirts have little motive to protest, but with the impeachment of Yingluck, some are predicting more political unrest. 

I would suggest getting a serviced apartment for a month and exploring the neighborhoods that interest you before making a final decision.


----------



## sunandsands

I agree. Thonglor is far more ideal. Largely depends on your work location really.


----------



## modeeper

I lived in Thailand for 8 years. My main concern then and now is who are my neighbors. There are some tacky Thais, noisy, drunken wife-beaters.

I lived in the South. So i recommend the South. The Muzzies are much better folks than the Buddha Thais. The weather is nice, ocean on both sides. And unlike Northerners, they eat beef. Hat Yai is a good place too. Better class of expats and Thais.

Anywhere but BKK, Rosly.


----------



## modeeper

A non-drinker/smoker/partyer without dependents is the way to do it on a shoe string.


----------



## Happynthailand

well your two weeks are up,you here yet??

would be nice to hear how every thing went


----------



## asiantraveler

I've got friends living in a mobaan close to Survhanabhumi airport. They have a nice house, community swimming pool and very close to the airport link. Transit time to Silom for work is about 1 hour. As lots of families live in the same place it's nice for kids to play, make friends and you have little worries about traffic as the community is gated.

To me that sounds better compared to living at Asoke, especially as there is a kid involved.


----------

